# Need help with congested cat!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My kitty, Fergus, is the one without most of his nose. He is very congested and sneezing out bloody mucus. The vet said to give him 1 cc of Benedryl (which he hates and usually slobbers/drools most of it out). 

Is there anything else I can do to ease his congestion? This bloody discharge is worrying me.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds to me like he has an upper respitory infection and needs an antibiotic. Have been through this with some of my cats over the years and they always needed an antibiotic before they got better. I know Fergus has nose problems anyway, but I wouldn't think he'd be passing blood unless there was some kind of infection.

Sorry I can't be of more help. Hope poor Fergus feels better soon.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

One of our little kittens had a heck of a time getting over an upper respiratory bug... in addition to meds, here is what we did.

I brought her in the bathroom with me while I showered; the steam helped clear her out some. Ran a humidifier in whatever room she was in, and (though you may not want/be able to do this with Fergus... especially if he's bleeding) used a bulb syringe to suck some of the goop out. She was very, very sick, though.

Part of the trouble with congested cats is if they can't smell, they don't eat... and being stuffy, don't want to drink. I don't know how Fergus is, but with little Emma we fed her pungent, irresistable foods (baby food, chicken smushed up in homemade broth, and so forth) and still wound up having to give her subcutaneous fluids. She was teeny, too (half the size of her siblings) and so gentle I would run the sink with warm water and hold her in it... after a few minutes she's start snorting as the goop really loosened and her nose began to run and then I'd wrap her in warm towel and dry her. Used to give her a good hour or two of relief. She was on Clavamox and Interferon IIRC. We ground Lysine into her food too... it really helps with congestion issues. About 250 mg should do it. When she refused to eat, I mixed it into broth and slowly syringed it into her mouth, which she did not protest.

OH, and I stuck a towel in the dryer for her to sleep on at night... warmth helped her decongest, and I think it helped her fall asleep quicker/more soundly.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks! If he isn't any better he'll be going to the vet Friday morning. I can definitely let him stay in the bathroom while I shower. The way his nose is messed up, there's no way I can use a bulb syringe on it.

He's eating well and acts like he feels okay, although I think he's sleeping a little more than usual. Doesn't sound congested in his lungs.

I've wondered if the air in the house may be to dry and think I'll start humidifying it.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

I too think the blood may be because his nose is dry.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Maybe if you put a drop of tea tree oil in the humidifier, it might help? It helps humans, might help him also. Poor little thing, I hope he gets to feeling better!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

If I don't see any improvement today he is going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## NightmareRanch (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm not sure if this would work for a cat, but I had two very young pups with sinus infections, and I could not put Vaporub on the pups, so I put it on my chest, covered it with a wash cloth, then put the pup on my chest. In a few minutes they would snork out the mucous and be much more comfortable. I know cats are more sensitive to essential oils than dogs so I don't know if that would be safe for a cat, or putting a cat on your chest would be safe for a human.

Jess


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Good idea Jess! Fergus will sleep on my chest, so I should be able to try that. Now, to find the Vicks Vaporub...


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

How is Fergus today?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yesterday he seemed a lot better, so no vet trip. Today he is terribly congested (nose) so he got a dose of the dreaded Benedryl. Now he's hiding from me. We're trying to keep him indoors since it is so cold, but he's not happy about that! We have to take puppies to the vet Monday and Fergus will be going too.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Ravenlost, how is Fergus doing?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Fergus is fine!


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

Oh I'm so glad to hear it.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow Jess that is a wonderful idea. I am going to add that to my "medical" notes.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad he is better!

BUT- Cats cannot have ti tree oil!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ravenlost said:


> My kitty, Fergus, is the one without most of his nose. He is very congested and sneezing out bloody mucus. The vet said to give him 1 cc of Benedryl (which he hates and usually slobbers/drools most of it out).
> 
> Is there anything else I can do to ease his congestion? This bloody discharge is worrying me.


Sounds like you need to see another vet. And this time take him in. He might need antibiotics.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> Sounds like you need to see another vet. And this time take him in. He might need antibiotics.


Look at the date of the OP. This is an old thread from 2008. Wonder why it was brought back now.......:huh:

Ravenlost, glad Fergus is fine!


----------

